# Time Capsule -> Diffusion WIFI sur plage horaire



## mat37 (12 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Pour mon premier message, j'ai une question qui malgrès mes recherches sur le fourme sur le net reste sans réponse. Je souhaite investir dans une time capsule pour mettre à l'abris mes données et mes sauvegardes Mac, Ipad, etc... 
M'étant fait cambrioler il y a quelques mois, la capsule planquée dans un coin et pour moi un bon moyen de sécuriser au max mes données. 
Mais avant de franchir le pas, j'ai une question concernant le WIFI. Est-il possible d'activer / désactiver ce dernier automatiquement comme sur ma live box par exemple? 
Exemple: Activation 8h30 du matin et désactivation à 22H30. Ceci éviterai une diffusion du wifi la nuit (Nous absorbons déjà beaucoup d'ondes des réseaux des voisins...)

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 malheureusement la réponse est non.

Si tu lis l'anglais, vois ici la réponse de Bob Timmons : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6059164?tstart=0


----------



## mat37 (12 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide et pour le lien! 
En continuant mes recherches, j'ai trouvé un utilisateur qui à posé cette question sur le store. Sa solution est de brancher la capsule sur un interrupteur horaire.
Mais quid de la durée de vie du DD et de l'électronique avec les coupures journalières...

IL reste la solution de brancher la capsule en CPL et de la raccorder au mac en Ethernet. Mais la, adieu la protection en cas de vol


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2014)

Je ne pense pas qu'allumer/éteindre une TC une fois pas jour influe sur la durée de vie des composants de façon significative.


----------



## mat37 (12 Novembre 2014)

Ok merci.
D'après la personne qui envisage cette solution sur le store et après appel à la hotline Apple, on lui aurait confirmé que c'était envisageable...

Je sens que je vais craquer et essayer la solution du timer


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2014)

NB juste par acquit de conscience : la TC *DOIT* être reliée par Ethernet au modem ou modem/routeur du réseau.

Donc le cambrioleur qui suit le câble arrive à la TC, même planquée dans un coin.

Ou alors il faut la raccorder via CPL pour que la connexion "Ethernet" ne soit pas apparente.


----------



## mat37 (13 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour ces précisions  C'est sur cette configuration que je risque de m'orienter !

Juste une dernière question. est ce que le DD ne risque pas de lâcher prématurément avec ces coupures journalières? Tourne t-il en dehors des plages de sauvegardes et si il n'est pas utilisé par un autre PC.


----------



## mat37 (13 Novembre 2014)

Bon et bien la TC est à la maison 

Le réseau est configuré! Je suis assez étonné du temps passé pour le faire...moins de 10 minutes pour une config de base (nom du réseau, mot de passe, time machine) tous les appareils sont raccordés sur le réseau de la maison en wifi.

Je vais lancer la time machine pour sauvegarder les 500 GO qu'il y a sur le PC cette nuit et demain, je mets en place l'interrupteur horaire.

Merci pour les réponses


----------

